# Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?



## Fantastic Fishing (25. September 2017)

Jeder kennt das! Du fährst zum Angeln, hast dein Lockfutter parat, kommst wieder nachhause und es ist noch etwas über. Manchmal klappt es, die angemischte Menge zu verbrauchen, mir dagegen geht es oft so, das noch Reste, manchmal bis zur Hälfte, über habe.

Es hängt ja im wesentlichen davon ab, wie schnell die Fische beißen, wieviel ich zum Start fütter, wie lange ich auf Bisse warte und überhaupt, wie viel ich fange. Mit der Feederrute verbrauche ich generell nicht mehr als 1,5Liter wie mir scheint, ich steuer noch ein wenig Beigaben in Form von Maden oder gecrushtem Mais bei.

Was aber mit dem Rest tun? Wie macht ihr das?

Ich hab mich verklickt, es sollte eigtl. ne Umfrage werden:

Ich mische passend am Wasser 
Ich friere wieder ein
Ich fütter die Stelle für nächste Ansitze damit an
Ich werfe es in den Müll
Ich verwende es am nächsten Tag
ich mische zuhause immer die richtige Menge an

Geht aber auch ohne Umfrage, ihr wisst ja worauf ich hinaus will!


----------



## Zander Jonny (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*

Einfrieren


----------



## Kochtopf (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*

Einfrieren oder mit aufgelegten Deckel alle ein zwei tage durchschütteln und dann vorm nächsten angeln nen Schluck aromix dazu. So oder so partikel, maden, wurmstücke raussieben


----------



## Franz_16 (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*

Ich friere das Feederfutter das ich nicht brauche immer ein und taue es bei nächster Gelegenheit wieder auf. 

Mach ich natürlich nur wenn es sich von der Menge her lohnt. 

Das geht vor allem deshalb gut, weil ich meistens ohne Lebendköder-Anteil also ohne Maden und Würmer im Futter angel.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*

Mein Nachbar hat paar Schweine...die schnurzeln alles gerne weg und wollen noch nen Nachschlag :q


----------



## Kochtopf (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*

Die königslösung lautet angeln bis es aufgebraucht ist


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ich friere das Feederfutter das ich nicht brauche immer ein und taue es bei nächster Gelegenheit wieder auf.
> 
> Mach ich natürlich nur wenn es sich von der Menge her lohnt.
> 
> Das geht vor allem deshalb gut, weil ich meistens ohne Lebendköder-Anteil also ohne Maden und Würmer im Futter angel.



Ich friere Maden mit ein, mittlerweile Feeder ich sowieso nur noch mit toten Maden im Futter und habe eine kleine Menge lebend für den Haken dabei.

Aber bin ich bei dir, Einfrieren ist auch bei mir klarer Favorit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*

Doofe Frage als Koch :
Bei gebundenen Soßen etc. hat man das Problem "gefrier-tau-stabil".

Will heissen, je nach Bindungsart verlieren die beim wieder auftauen nach frosten die Bindung.

Ist das bei gefrostetem Futter nicht so, dass sich das beim frosten verändert von den Eigenschaften?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Mein Nachbar hat paar Schweine...die schnurzeln alles gerne weg und wollen noch nen Nachschlag :q



Auch nicht schlecht, als Stichprobe. Sollten die Schweine das Futter nicht nehmen, dann musst du nach NL zum Angeln. #6:q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Doofe Frage als Koch :
> Bei gebundenen Soßen etc. hat man das Problem "gefrier-tau-stabil".
> 
> Will heissen, je nach Bindungsart verlieren die beim wieder auftauen nach frosten die Bindung.
> ...



Naja, die Frage an sich ist nicht einfach zu beantworten. Das Futter ist nach dem Auftauen nicht mehr so bindig und aromatisch. Generell feuchte ich nach, auch mit Aromen.

Die Frage die wesentlich entscheidender ist, ob das Futter am gleichen Angelplatz wieder eingesetzt wird oder nicht. Im flachen Wasser muss die Bindung ja von Natur aus eher gering sein, wodurch sich nach dem Einfrieren keine Probleme ergeben.

Gehst du jetzt aber an ein tiefes Loch, mit 10Meter und mehr, dann könnte es spannend werden, wobei ich keine da keine Erfahrungen habe.


----------



## Hering 58 (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*

Einfrieren und taue es bei nächster Gelegenheit wieder auf.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Doofe Frage als Koch :
> Bei gebundenen Soßen etc. hat man das Problem "gefrier-tau-stabil".
> 
> Will heissen, je nach Bindungsart verlieren die beim wieder auftauen nach frosten die Bindung.
> ...



So doof ist die Frage gar nicht, kam mir nämlich auch schonmal als Koch|kopfkrat
Ich habs selber noch nie praktiziert da kein Platz für im Tiefkühlschrank.
Durchs Auftauen wirds aber sicher Wasser ziehen, wobei man hier auch sagen muß, daß angerührtes Futter je nachdem wo man es verwendet hat, auch durchaus noch mehr Flüssigkeit verträgt.
Ansonsten wäre ja jedes Futter, welches man nach gewisser Zeit nachfeuchtet, nicht mehr zu gebrauchen.


----------



## feederbrassen (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*

Einfrieren mach ich nur wenn ich frische Maden oder Caster drin habe. 
Oft habe ich schon Tiefkühlkost drin, dann wird der klägliche Rest am Platz verfüttert. 
Meistens bleibt aber nichts übrig. 
Mit 1.5 Liter trocken komme ich meist hin . 
Wenn ich sehe das es von der Menge her eng werden könnte erhöhe ich den Lebendanteil.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*

Cool, auf die Idee mitm Einfrieren bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen. Habs bisher immer ins Wasser geworfen.


----------



## Kauli11 (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*

@ Thomas,

hast schon recht. 
Das Futter bindet nicht mehr so gut nach dem auftauen.
Ich mische dann einfach neues, trockenes Futter dazu und dann passt es meistens wieder.

#h


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Mit 1.5 Liter trocken komme ich meist hin .



Hab ich auch immer so im Gefühl, wobei das immer in Abhängigkeit zum Eintreffen der Fische steht. Ich Feeder meist nicht länger als 4 Stunden, wenn davon eine Stunde schon flach fällt, weil keine Bisse, fliegen weniger Körbe. (Taktikfrage)


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> @ Thomas,
> 
> hast schon recht.
> Das Futter bindet nicht mehr so gut nach dem auftauen.
> ...


na guck - danke für Rückmeldung/Info!!


----------



## feederbrassen (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Hab ich auch immer so im Gefühl, wobei das immer in Abhängigkeit zum Eintreffen der Fische steht. Ich Feeder meist nicht länger als 4 Stunden, wenn davon eine Stunde schon flach fällt, weil keine Bisse, fliegen weniger Körbe. (Taktikfrage)


Im Stillwasser reicht das für 5 Stunden, im Rhein gerade für vier. 
Klar je nach Bißfrequenz steigt oder singt die Zahl der Körbe. 
Im Rhein ist die Taktung aber schon nur wegen der Strömung ne ganz andere.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Im Stillwasser reicht das für 5 Stunden, im Rhein gerade für vier.
> Klar je nach Bißfrequenz steigt oder singt die Zahl der Körbe.
> Im Rhein ist die Taktung aber schon nur wegen der Strömung ne ganz andere.



Wird in der Elbe nicht anders sein, fange ich aber erst in 10 Tagen mit an. Feedern ist aber dahingehend wirklich Sparsam, beim Stippen knall ich vielmehr raus, obwohl das eigtl. ebenfalls totaler Schwachsinn ist.

Sicherlich, beim Hegenangeln fährst du auch mal andere Geschütze auf, aber:

Wie oft ergeht es dir bei einem Fischen so, das du mit viel Füttern nur Satt machst und am Ende in die Röhre schaust. Da reicht es manchmal schon, wenn der Nachbar mit seiner Mosella Beton Mischung durchlädt, 8 Bälle bis 10 Bälle versenkt und den ganzen Sektor lahmlegt.

Ich fahre dann immer mit mehr Fisch nach Hause, und friere dann ein, um den Kreis zu schließen. :q


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*

Auf was feedert ihr zu dieser Jahreszeit?
Könnt ihr mir Tips geben, welche Farbe das Futter in einem sehr klaren, wahrscheinlich lehmig grundigen See haben sollte? Ist auf jeden kein Schlamm in dem Tümpel.


----------



## feederbrassen (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wie oft ergeht es dir bei einem Fischen so, das du mit viel Füttern nur Satt machst und am Ende in die Röhre schaust.


Nie :m
Erfahrung halt |supergri


----------



## JottU (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*

Bei mir bleibt meist nix übrig, misch immer ziemlich sparsam an das Futter. Eher muss ich noch nachmischen anstatt was übrig zu haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*



JottU schrieb:


> Bei mir bleibt meist nix übrig, misch immer ziemlich sparsam an das Futter. Eher muss ich noch nachmischen anstatt was übrig zu haben.



Schwabe? 

ach nö, da steht Cottbus ;-)))


----------



## feederbrassen (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Auf was feedert ihr zu dieser Jahreszeit?
> Könnt ihr mir Tips geben, welche Farbe das Futter in einem sehr klaren, wahrscheinlich lehmig grundigen See haben sollte? Ist auf jeden kein Schlamm in dem Tümpel.


Kommt auf den Platz an. 
Von Rotaugen über Brassen und Karpfen. 
Derzeit überwiegend Karpfen, die sind schneller am Platz, da kommen die Platten dann nicht mehr zum Platz. 
Was die Farbe angeht halte ich es eher dunkler.
Dem Grund angepasst und generell eher passiv ausgerichtetest Futter.


----------



## Sharpo (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Cool, auf die Idee mitm Einfrieren bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen. Habs bisher immer ins Wasser geworfen.



Aus einem aktiven Futter (z.B. für Rotaugen) wird aber ein passives Futter (eher für Brassen etc.)

Ich mache es zwar auch, bin aber nicht wirklich begeistert davon.
Wenn es ernst (Gemeinschaftsangeln) wird nehme ich da eher eine frische Mischung.


----------



## Kochtopf (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*

Ich sag die Farbe isr völlig Wurst. Halte das mit dem meiden von hellen Futterplätzen im Winter für eine Ausrede wenn man im winter abschneidert.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Kommt auf den Platz an.
> Von Rotaugen über Brassen und Karpfen.
> Derzeit überwiegend Karpfen, die sind schneller am Platz, da kommen die Platten dann nicht mehr zum Platz.
> Was die Farbe angeht halte ich es eher dunkler.
> Dem Grund angepasst und generell eher passiv ausgerichtetest Futter.



Danke 

Dann kann ich ja beruhigt meine Feeder nächstes mal zum Köfi Angeln mitnehmen. Dann isses bissl spannender


----------



## feederbrassen (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Dann kann ich ja beruhigt meine Feeder nächstes mal zum Köfi Angeln mitnehmen. Dann isses bissl spannender


Passives Futter ist eher etwas für Fische die ihre Nahrung vom Grund aufnehmen. 
Wenn du eher Kroppzeug (köfi) fangen willst würde ich das Futter umstellen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*

Nene mit Köfi meint ich auf Hecht 
Die Feeder nur zum locker leichten Zeitvertreib 
Ne fette Brasse wäre da schon fein


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Auf was feedert ihr zu dieser Jahreszeit?
> Könnt ihr mir Tips geben, welche Farbe das Futter in einem sehr klaren, wahrscheinlich lehmig grundigen See haben sollte? Ist auf jeden kein Schlamm in dem Tümpel.



Farbe: Wie der Boden
Zielfisch: Alles, bis auf Plötzen und Rotfedern. Wenn der erste Frost reinknackt klappt es mit den Silberbarren. Auf Rotfedern habe ich nur im Sommer gute Erfahrungen gemacht, die Übergangszeit bekommt den Goldbarren nicht so.
Köder: TOTE MADEN, auch im Futter


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Nie :m
> Erfahrung halt |supergri



Poser. #y#g


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*

Silberbarren gleich Brassen?  Sry..

Aber geile Sache! Ich dachte schon ich müsse aufs Feedern verzichten|bigeyes


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*

Ah wie geil dann steht der Plan für nächsten 2 Wochen Urlaub. Angeln angeln angeln, GEIL:l


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich sag die Farbe isr völlig Wurst. Halte das mit dem meiden von hellen Futterplätzen im Winter für eine Ausrede wenn man im winter abschneidert.



Nee du, das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen. 

Meiner Erfahrung nach sollte das Futter im in Richtung des Gewässerbodens gehen, aus vielerlei Gründen. Vor allem Rotaugen meiden helles Futter, die Fische werden zur Zielscheibe und eine Art Scheu stellt sich ein. Mit selbigem, hellem Futter, kannst du meistens sehr gut Güstern fangen. Die Dinger sind natürlich komplett Knackenhohl, mögen es deftig und fleischig. Farben selektieren zwar nicht, weil Brassen da immer mit reingehen, aber hier kannst du schon mal ne andere Fischart ansprechen. ( die Güster eben)

Im Winter ist fast schwarzes Futter absoluter Trumpf, gerade mit Erden gemischt. (Maulwurfserde) Kein Nährwert, keine Bindung. Dunkelt ab.

Generell rate ich immer zu dunklen Futterfarben. Helles Futter wirkt auch recht gut auf kleine Fische in Kombination mit Wolke. |bla:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Silberbarren gleich Brassen?  Sry..
> 
> Aber geile Sache! Ich dachte schon ich müsse aufs Feedern verzichten|bigeyes



Rotaugen.

Da muss es aber noch kälter werden, dann kommen die Großen zum Vorschein und daraus machen wir auch gleich das nächste Thema im Friedfischforum.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*

Aber auch inner Tongrube mit dunklem Futter?

Ah Rotauge. Will aber eher Brasse. Geht da auch was?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Aber auch inner Tongrube mit dunklem Futter?
> 
> Ah Rotauge. Will aber eher Brasse. Geht da auch was?



Natürlich geht da was, und das geht sogar richtig gut! Du musst nur diese Tipps berherzigen.

Futter sollte passiv, also mit wenigen schwebteilen Gemischt werden, so hälst du dir Kleinfisch weg. Als Grundbasis ist Paniermehl immer gut, dazu mischst du dir etwas Maismehl um die Mischung zu lockern. Dann besorgst du dir Rübensirup, den du mit (ganze Glas) dem Wasser zum Anmischen ins Futter gibst. So wird es dunkler, dürfte fast wie der Boden aussehen.

Dann 2 Packen Maden, vor dem Angeln mit heißem Wasser töten ( zuhause), kurz nach dem Wasserbad in ein neues Gefäß mit kaltem Wasser abfüllen und zum Angeln mitnehmen. Diese Maden dienen als Köder, aber auch als Beigaben in den Futterkorb.

Dann eine Kante im See finden, an einem Krautfeld angeln oder  dicht am Ufer wo die Fische halt langziehen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*

Also kein Fertigfutter als Basis?

Klasse Tips danke! Ich werde es 1 zu 1 so versuchen.


----------



## Kochtopf (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> [der ahle Pott sacht: futterfarbe ist egal] Nee du, das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen.


Gut, wenn du das sagst kann ich es durchaus nochmal überdenken aber ich habe bisher weder mit dunklem futter (und erde und trallala) besser als mit hellem gefangen noch umgekehrt. Das Wolkenbildung im Winter eher scheucht kann ich bestätigen.
Aber ich muss auch sagen: hier an der Strecke gibt es kaum brassen (Kormorane, tlw auch unbeflügelt), aber Döbel und Rotaugen kommen in Scharen ohne wählerisch zu sein


----------



## schomi (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*

Ich konserviere übrig gebliebenes Futter mit Salz oder Zucker.
Je nach Menge eine Handvoll oder mehr.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Also kein Fertigfutter als Basis?
> 
> Klasse Tips danke! Ich werde es 1 zu 1 so versuchen.



Im Fertigfutter ist nichts anderes drin. Da sind noch einige Teile Zwiebackmehl, Keksmehle, Gewürze etc. drin. Alles kein Hexenwerk.

Du kannst das Futter auch extremer gestalten, ich hab verschiedene Mischungen, mit dieser Fängst du aber immer was und viel wichtiger, du bekommst alles im Supermarkt.

Paniermehl
Maismehl
Rübensirup (für die Süße und Farbe)

Copramelasse wäre noch Top, aber das geht sich so schon aus. Machste auf 50% Paniermehl, 50% Maismehl, dann geht sich das Ganz gut aus. Alternativ halt Zwieback oder Kekse zermahlen mit dem Fleischwolf oder Mixer.

In welcher Tiefe willst du denn fischen?



> Gut, wenn du das sagst kann ich es durchaus nochmal überdenken aber ich habe bisher weder mit dunklem futter (und erde und trallala) besser als mit hellem gefangen noch umgekehrt. Das Wolkenbildung im Winter eher scheucht kann ich bestätigen.
> Aber ich muss auch sagen: hier an der Strecke gibt es kaum brassen (Kormorane, tlw auch unbeflügelt), aber Döbel und Rotaugen kommen in Scharen ohne wählerisch zu sein



Je nach Trübheit des Wasser eben. Aber sehr helles Futter ist bei mir in 9/10 Fällen immer schlechter gewesen. Kleine Fische gehen da immer drauf, aber die etwas besseren eben nicht ohne weiteres.

Gerade wenn du von Kormoranen sprichst, dann sollte klar sein, das Fische hellen Untergrund meiden, weil sie sonst zur Zielscheibe werden.

Weisheit der Woche:

Warum haben Fische dunkle Rücken und helle Bäuche? Damit der Vogel von oben nichts sieht und der Räuber von unten die Silhouette im Sonnenlicht nicht wahrnimmt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*



schomi schrieb:


> Ich konserviere übrig gebliebenes Futter mit Salz oder Zucker.
> Je nach Menge eine Handvoll oder mehr.



Wie jetzt ? Dann hält das Trocken wie Neu oder was?|kopfkrat


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*

Melasse hab ich da und nochn paar andere, nette Additive. Das Brasem und der Honigkuchen könnten gut sein, oder? Tiefe ca 4m.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Melasse hab ich da und nochn paar andere, nette Additive. Das Brasem und der Honigkuchen könnten gut sein, oder? Tiefe ca 4m.



Da kommt doch der Profi aus dir raus. |supergri|supergri|supergri

Mit Additiven wäre ich Vorsichtig, vor allem wenn dort nicht soviel geangelt wird. Fische können durchaus scheu sein. Wenn du den Lockstoff einsetzen willst mach dir 2 gleiche Mischungen, eine mit diesem, eine ohne. Dann zwei Futterplätze anlegen, aber mit bisschen Trennung beider zueinander. 

Dann siehste die Tendenz. Honigkuchen dürfte recht Süß sein, mit der Melasse oder Sirup kombiniert kommt das gut hin. Hau aber auch Salz ins Futter, das ist erstens ein Geschmacksverstärker, zweitens ein Mangelstoff in der Natur und weiß Fische durchaus zu überzeugen.

Trotzdem Paniermehl ins Futter, jeder Rentner geht damit Angeln, die Fische kennen das und mögen es.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*

 

Ok, also deine Sirupmische mit etwas Honigkuchen und etwas Melasse sollte gut gehen. Was ist mit Erde? Oder reicht die Melasse zum Abdunkeln? Welchen Sirup hast du genau genommen? Anteil des Honigkuchens bei 300/300 Mais-/Paniermehl? Die Melasse hat ja auchn Eigengeruch, muss ich damit auch vorsichtig sein? 

Brasem riecht zwar mega geil, aber lasse das aus deiner Kombi raus. Passt net weil zu penetrant. Ansonsten geiler Lockstoff, könnt ich mich reinsetzen 

Edit: Ach der Kuchen dunkelt ja auch nochmal ab. Dann Erde wenn dann zum Beschweren? Futter einfach nasser machen find ich immer kacke wegen Geruchsentfaltung.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ok, also deine Sirupmische mit etwas Honigkuchen und etwas Melasse sollte gut gehen. Was ist mit Erde? Oder reicht die Melasse zum Abdunkeln? Welchen Sirup hast du genau genommen? Anteil des Honigkuchens bei 300/300 Mais-/Paniermehl? Die Melasse hat ja auchn Eigengeruch, muss ich damit auch vorsichtig sein?
> 
> Brasem riecht zwar mega geil, aber lasse das aus deiner Kombi raus. Passt net weil zu penetrant. Ansonsten geiler Lockstoff, könnt ich mich reinsetzen



Brasem ist schon geil! Aber du musst jetzt erstmal vorsichtig anfangen und nicht mit einer Raketenwissenschaftlermischung zu See tigern. Gibt nur nen langes Gesicht und kein Vertrauen zu Brasem wenn es nicht läuft.

Bei 4 Meter tiefe muss jetzt soviel Bindung rein, der Futterkorb sollte halt etwas schwerer gewählt werden. Sinkt der Schneller, muss das Futter nicht so bindig sein.

Basis Paniermehl  400Gr.
Honigkuchenmehl 300Gr.
Maismehl             300Gr.
Salz                    50gr. bis 100gr.
__________________________________________
Sirup (Rübensirup aus dem Glas, steht bei der Marmelade) dazu, der Färbt das zu gut Richtung Lehm. Mit dem Paniermehl hast du ne gute Basis, Honigkuchenmehl bringt nen tollen, süßen Geschmack rein, ist aber auch bindig. Das Maismehl lockert das ganze etwas.

Sollte das zu bindig sein, gibst du noch etwas Maismehl zu, also auch beim Anmischen mit dem Wasser nicht übertreiben, erstmal anfeuchten, dann nachlegen. Nicht gleich die Spachtelmasse auflegen.

Tote Maden, min Jung, denk daran.



> Edit: Ach der Kuchen dunkelt ja auch nochmal ab. Dann Erde wenn dann zum Beschweren? Futter einfach nasser machen find ich immer kacke wegen Geruchsentfaltung.



Sollte schon schwer genug sein, das Futter. Einfach 30gr. Futterkorb nehmen, der ist in 2 Sekunden am Grund angekommen, bis dahin wird das Futter sich nicht aus dem Futter lösen.


----------



## Kochtopf (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*

Besonders gut geeignet ist gesiebte Maulwurfserde von der Umgebung des Gewässers. Ansonsten kannst du auch Aquarienkies o.ä. untermischen, abwr da würde ich die Bindung mit mehr sirup erhöhen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*

Sagenhaft schnelle Hilfe Fantastic |bigeyes

Aber ich kann auch lebende Maden benutzen.,oder? Gehen tote echt so gut als Köder? Dachte immer die wären unattraktiv.

Klasse danke für die genaue Auflistung! Echt der Hammer:m. Ich machs genauso und bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen . Den Honigkuchen dunkel oder hell wählen?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Sagenhaft schnelle Hilfe Fantastic |bigeyes
> 
> Aber ich kann auch lebende Maden benutzen.,oder? Gehen tote echt so gut als Köder? Dachte immer die wären unattraktiv.
> 
> Klasse danke für die genaue Auflistung! Echt der Hammer:m. Ich machs genauso und bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen



Lebende Maden im Futter sind der Nonsens schlechthin. Die Buddeln sich nur ein, lösen dein Futter im Ball/Korb auf, sie locken kleine Fische. Wenn du schnell fangen willst oder auf Frequenz macht das Sinn, du willst doch die Muttis fangen oder nicht?

Tote Maden werden halt selten genutzt, weil der glaube an Bewegnung und Lockreiz besteht, den ich nicht absprechen will, aber das kannst du am Haken in Sekunden austesten. Lebend ran und tot, das zeigt sich schnell von allein.






Auf dem Bild zu sehen, 5 tote Maden, da gehen die Fische rauf wie nichts. Mit lebenden Maden waren die Fische allesamt kleiner.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*

Da hat wer Ahnung... Muss man erstmal wissen. Den Rest verrate mir lieber per PN


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Da hat wer Ahnung... Muss man erstmal wissen. Den Rest verrate mir lieber per PN



Basics. 

Wichtiger ist, das du erstmal eine Stelle am See ausmachst, die auch funktioniert. Du kannst mit 10 Meter weiter werfen und 10 Meter kürzer zwischen Nullnummer und Traumtag liegen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*

Puh das wird das Schwierigste. See ist komplett neu für mich. Irgendwo muss man ja anfangen. Gibts, von Außen betrachtet, Hotspots die gut sein könnten? Mehr mittig, anne Seerosen oder doch Ufernähe? Gibt in dem See eine Stelle anner Spitze wo das Ufer bis aufn halben Meter ca flach ist. Ca 10 m breit die Stelle. Sonst isses Ufernah überall zwischen 1 und 3 Metern.

Kann die Fotos leider nicht nochmal hochladen... Haste die gesehen vom Tümpel? Im live vom Wasser Thread.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Puh das wird das Schwierigste. See ist komplett neu für mich. Irgendwo muss man ja anfangen. Gibts, von Außen betrachtet, Hotspots die gut sein könnten?



Ich hab dir den Link auf die Wall geknallt, dürfte gerade für dich sehr interessant sein, weil es das ganze Thema ausführlich beleuchtet.

Ich hab am zweiten Tag gleich den Knaller hier gefangen, mit den Tips an dich und dem Inhalt aus dem Bericht. Brasse mit 4,5 Kilo, kann man schon mal machen. 













Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> überall zwischen 1 und 3 Metern.



Und genau dazwischen musst du die Kanten finden. Dann knallts.


----------



## Kochtopf (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*

@fantasticfishing: wo würdest du um diese Zeit in einem maximal hüfttiefen Flussstück feedern? Vielleicht (bestimmt  kann kch mich da verbessern ^^


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> @fantasticfishing: wo würdest du um diese Zeit in einem maximal hüfttiefen Flussstück feedern? Vielleicht (bestimmt  kann kch mich da verbessern ^^



Hab ich tatsächlich nen Bericht drüber geschrieben, ich schick dir den Link per PN. so flach ist es dort gewesen.






Noch ziehen die Fische auf und ab, wenn das Wasser aber so flach ist, müssen tiefere Stellen her, die zumindest sich vom Rest abheben. Auch kleinste Unterstände, Gumpen und dergleichen werden von besseren Fischen Besetzt.

Allerdings habe ich im sehr flachen Wasser festgestellt das die Fische schon Scheu auf meine Anwesenheit reagierten, ich fing angelte nur noch mit Bleimurmel und fütterte mit kleinsten Futterbällen.

Sobald es kälter wird ziehen die Fische in die tiefen Bereiche, das Können Seen sein, mit denen sie in Verbindung stehen, aber auch Häfen oder Staubecken. Noch ist es aber Warm genug.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*

Geiler Bericht den du mir geschickt hast. Ist echt fast 1zu1 mein Gewässer. Lehmiger Boden, 4m tief. Der See hat, wie im Bericht, schöne, pflanzenreiche Ufer mit ner herrlichen Tiefe. Sind lange Unterwasserpflanzen, kein Kraut in dem Sinne. Sollte also n Futterkorb gut zwischen passen.

Ach ja der See ist glasklar. Inwiefern spielt das ne Rolle?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Geiler Bericht den du mir geschickt hast. Ist echt fast 1zu1 mein Gewässer. Lehmiger Boden, 4m tief. Der See hat, wie im Bericht, schöne, pflanzenreiche Ufer mit ner herrlichen Tiefe. Sind lange Unterwasserpflanzen, kein Kraut in dem Sinne. Sollte also n Futterkorb gut zwischen passen.
> 
> Ach ja der See ist glasklar. Inwiefern spielt das ne Rolle?



Insofern, das die Fische scheuer sind und Möglicherweise erst zur Dämmerung und in den Morgenstunden aktiver sind. Kann sein, wenn Kormoran und Co. vorhanden sind, das sie Tagsüber weniger Aktiv sind.

Es ist aber Herbst, sie müssen Fressen. Die Pflanzen und Insekten im Wasser werden weniger, jede Nahrung muss jetzt genommen werden, deine Chancen stehen gut.

Finde die Kante, am Besten mit Krautbüscheln daran. Schade, der zweite Teil des Berichts kommt erst noch, da hat es dann geknallt.

Mittlerweile fange ich dort auch Schleien. Viele. :g


----------



## feederbrassen (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*

Nachdem jetzt alle heiß sind bin ich ungern der Spielverderber. 
Aber es fehlt ein ganz kleines aber sehr wichtiges Detail,egal was oder welches Futter ihr verwendet. 
Die richtige Konsistens des selbigen .#h


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*

Moment mal, steh ich grad aufm Schlauch? Der Bericht ist von dir? 

Hab das jetzt erst gepeilt


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Moment mal, steh ich grad aufm Schlauch? Der Bericht ist von dir?
> 
> Hab das jetzt erst gepeilt



Die ganze Seite ist von mir. :q


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*

Oha ich Dösbaddel eh #q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Nachdem jetzt alle heiß sind bin ich ungern der Spielverderber.
> Aber es fehlt ein ganz kleines aber sehr wichtiges Detail,egal was oder welches Futter ihr verwendet.
> Die richtige Konsistens des selbigen .#h



Du ziehst dich hier nicht raus und klinkst dich jetzt ein und unterstützt. :q

Worauf willst du hinaus, wegen der Konsistenz?

Futter hat:

Schwere
Bindung
Aktivität
Aroma/Geschmack

Konsistenz, also wie das Futter aufgeht, hängt mit der Schwere und Bindung zusammen. Maismehl lockert das Futter und lässt es etwas schneller auf dem Grund aufgehen, damit das Futter im Korb nicht zu bindig/passiv wird. Eine semiweiche Konsistenz, in meinen Augen.

Lieg ich falsch?


----------



## feederbrassen (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*

Ist ja alles richtig aber zuviel Wasser #d
Zuwenig Wasser #d
Die richtige Zugabe an Wasser entscheidet maßgeblich über die Bindung, sprich Konsistens. 
Nur dann kann das Futter auch arbeiten. 
Grobe Faustregel ist bekannt?


----------



## Kochtopf (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*

Schreib es doch einfach für uns doofe feederbrassen 

Ich feuchte es schrittweise so an, dass es einerseits sich zu ballen formen lässt aber anderer Seits leicht wieder zerdrücken lässt


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*

So mach ichs auch.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ist ja alles richtig aber zuviel Wasser #d
> Zuwenig Wasser #d
> Die richtige Zugabe an Wasser entscheidet maßgeblich über die Bindung, sprich Konsistens.
> Nur dann kann das Futter auch arbeiten.
> Grobe Faustregel ist bekannt?



Jetzt weiß ich worauf du hinaus willst. 

Ich mische nach einem Richtwert im See. Die Konsistenz muss ungefähr so sein, das ein Futterball geformt aus einem Meter fallen lassen in den Futtereimer zerfällt. Danach steuer ich die Wassermengung. Fluss wird dann wesentlicher "massiver". Die einzelnen Mehle dazugenommen. 

Allerdings kam ich an einen Punkt bei dieser Thematik, wo jede Regel kompliziert wird. Ölige Mehle, wie Hanfmehl oder Leinsamenmehl, frisch hergerichtet, zertreiben dir jeden Futterball am Gewässergrund. Da kannst du sehr Binding anmischen, das Futter wird trotzdem extrem schnell aufgehen.

Aber ich geb dir recht, die Menge an Wassereintrag ins Futter habe ich thematisch gekonnt ignoriert. Vorallem auch die Angaben zur Mengensteuerung in Milliliter, das hast du nach Jahren einfach drin. Muss ich in Zukunft mal notieren.


----------



## feederbrassen (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Schreib es doch einfach für uns doofe feederbrassen
> 
> Ich feuchte es schrittweise so an, dass es einerseits sich zu ballen formen lässt aber anderer Seits leicht wieder zerdrücken lässt


Im Prinzip richtig. 
In mehreren Schritten anfeuchten usw, 
Generell fühlt sich das Futter eher trocken an. 
Test am besten einen Ballen zusammen drücken und aus ca einem Meter in den Futtereimer fallen lassen. 
Der Ballen sollte dabei auseinander brechen. 
Wie gesagt als grobe Faustformel. 
Deshalb sparsam mit der Wasserzugabe. 
Wer sich mal die Mühe gemacht hat das auflösen des Futters zu beobachten weiß wie wichtig das ist


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*

Danke für die Info 

Fantastic eine Frage habe ich noch: Die Melasse hast du jetzt in deiner Auflistung von Seite 5 nicht aufgeführt. War das beabsichtigt oder soll die noch mit rein?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Im Prinzip richtig.
> In mehreren Schritten anfeuchten usw,
> Generell fühlt sich das Futter eher trocken an.
> Test am besten einen Ballen zusammen drücken und aus ca einem Meter in den Futtereimer fallen lassen.
> ...



Hab ich Schwein gehabt, dachte ich mir doch, das du auf die bewährte Formel hinaus willst. :vik:


----------



## feederbrassen (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Hab ich Schwein gehabt, dachte ich mir doch, das du auf die bewährte Formel hinaus willst. :vik:


Wie will man sowas sonst beschreiben, ich weiß das bei mir ohne den Test. 
Ist aber für den Anfang ein wichtiger Anhaltspunkt damit sich auch Erfolge einstellen. 
Sonst fängt man an wie wild zu experimentieren ohne zu wissen wo der Fehler liegt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Wie will man sowas sonst beschreiben, ich weiß das bei mir ohne den Test.
> Ist aber für den Anfang ein wichtiger Anhaltspunkt damit sich auch Erfolge einstellen.
> Sonst fängt man an wie wild zu experimentieren ohne zu wissen wo der Fehler liegt.



Ich hab das in irgendeinem Video vor Jahren gesehen, als ich mit dem Feedern anfing. Irgendjemand, dem ich bis heute dafür danke, zeigte diesen Grundsatz so auf.

Mittlerweile kann ich das auch aus dem Gefühl heraus. Aber ich muss dazu schreiben, das ich beim Thema Futter erst noch in die Tiefen der Möglichkeiten abtauche.

Bei uns war ein deutscher Meister, mit dem ich  Zusammen einige nette Gespräche hatte (Stipper), da tun sich Welten auf, war einfach unglaublich. Aber Stippen/Futterbälle lassen mehr Möglichkeiten zu. Die Form der Bälle, doppelte Futtersäulen etc., ne ganz andere Dimension an Präsentation.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Danke für die Info
> 
> Fantastic eine Frage habe ich noch: Die Melasse hast du jetzt in deiner Auflistung von Seite 5 nicht aufgeführt. War das beabsichtigt oder soll die noch mit rein?



Fantastic?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*

Oki danke


----------



## feederbrassen (26. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*

Moin ,ich weiß zwar nicht was dir fantastic fishing da offeriert hat :q  aber das hier sollte deine Frage beantworten können.


http://www.champions-team.de/tipps-und-tricks/profitipps/2008/Futtermehle.php

Basiswissen halt.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*

Du hast doch mitgelesen...


----------



## feederbrassen (26. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*

Das hier von Seite fünf ???





Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Paniermehl
> Maismehl
> Rübensirup (für die Süße und Farbe)
> 
> Copramelasse wäre noch Top, aber das geht sich so schon aus. Machste auf 50% Paniermehl, 50% Maismehl, dann geht sich das Ganz gut aus. Alternativ halt Zwieback oder Kekse zermahlen mit dem Fleischwolf oder Mixer.




Futterrezepte überfliege ich nur,mein Rezept ist fix.:q

Entweder oder.
Beides zusammen klebt wie  S .....

Ich verwende unter anderem Coprahmelasse ,als Mehl,zum binden und abdunkeln


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*

Alles gut 
 Ich teste erstmal Fantastics Rezept, seine Fangerfolge sprechen ja Bände


----------



## feederbrassen (26. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*

Aber immer vorsicht mit der Wasserzugabe.:q


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*

Klar doch


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Alles gut
> Ich teste erstmal Fantastics Rezept, seine Fangerfolge sprechen ja Bände



Die Melasse bringt Süße, dunkelt ab und bindet nicht so hart wie zucker. Da du keine Copra Melasse hast, nutzen wir den Sirup.
Der kommt auch nicht pur rauf, wird mit Wasser vermischt. Dann ist es gar nicht mehr so wild.

Lediglich Paniermehl+Honigkuchenmehl macht mir in gewisserweise Sorge, weil es doch schon einen hohen Grad an Bindung hat. Du musst mal schauen, vielleicht das Maismehl etwas erhöhen. 4Meter sind auch nicht so verdammt tief, ein Futterkorb von 30gr. dürfte gefüllt in 3-4 Sekunden spätestens unten sein.







Futterfarbe durch Sirup, ungefähr so!


----------



## feederbrassen (26. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ein Futterkorb von 30gr. dürfte gefüllt in 2 Sekunden spätestens unten sein.



|sagnix


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> |sagnix



Gefüllt,60gr.

30Gr. brauchen ca. 1 Sekunde pro Meter, also brauchen 50gr.-60gr., na klar, 2 Sekunden. |kopfkrat:g


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*

Ich hab doch Coprah Melasse.


----------



## feederbrassen (26. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Gefüllt,60gr.
> 
> 30Gr. brauchen ca. 1 Sekunde pro Meter, also brauchen 50gr.-60gr., na klar, 2 Sekunden. |kopfkrat:g


Wenn du den Korb frei absinken lässt haut das hin, du weißt worauf ich hinaus will :q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich hab doch Coprah Melasse.



Ich sag doch, in dir steckt ein Profi. :g 

300gr Paniermehl
300gr Honigkuchenmehl
300gr Maismehl
100gr Copra Melasse
50gr Salz
______________________________
Für den Mix das Glas Sirup in eine Schale geben, mit Wasser vermengen, durchrühren. Die Konsistenz des Wassers sollte etwas dicker sein als im Normalzustand. Mit der Hand einfach gut vermengen, die Melasse löst sich.

Die Futterzutaten durchmengen, die Bestandteile müssen sich vermischen, dann Wasser drüber geben, immer soviel, das die Oberfäche leicht benetzt ist. Dann Vermengen. Wiederholen, bis das Futter ungefähr Erdfeucht ist, Tendenz eher etwas weniger, aber Grob diese Richtung.

Sieben auf 4mm, das Lockfutter muss ich ohne großen Aufwand durch die Maschen drücken lassen. Wenn es in den Maschen verklebt, war es zu feucht, kommen Spätzle am unteren Ende raus, war es definitiv zu viel Wasser.

Eher immer weniger Wasser verwenden, wir brauchen keine Starke Bindung, das Futter soll auf dem Grund aufgehen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Wenn du den Korb frei absinken lässt haut das hin, du weißt worauf ich hinaus will :q



Du bist beim Schnurclippen nehme ich an. :m


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich sag doch, in dir steckt ein Profi. :g



Hach diese Ironie 

 Danke dir! Bist einer der wenigen, die mit jedem Beitrag nur qualifizierte Aussagen von sich geben. Wirklich danke!!


----------



## feederbrassen (26. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*

Ja sichi, vielleicht sollte man dazuschschreiben wie das gemeint ist um Missverständnise zu vermeiden. 
#h


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Hach diese Ironie
> 
> Danke dir! Bist einer der wenigen, die mit jedem Beitrag nur qualifizierte Aussagen von sich geben. Wirklich danke!!



Alles weiß ich aber auch nicht, zumal immer eine subjektive, persönliche Note bei allen Handschritten und Gegebenheiten mit Einfließt. Am Ende ist es immer so, das derjenige recht hat, der Fängt.

Es gibt so viele Details, das alles in Schrift und Bild zu bringen ist nen ganzes Buch.



> Ja sichi, vielleicht sollte man dazuschschreiben wie das gemeint ist um Missverständnise zu vermeiden.



Ist aber auch verdammt viel an Erfahrungen, die sich beim Denkprozess und Erklären gar nicht mehr wiedergeben lassen, weil man es in der Routine einfach drin hat und dementsprechend gar nicht mehr bedenkt.

Quasi wie das Thema mit der Wasserbeimenung, Elementar, aber einfach nicht erwähnt.:m


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*

Nicht alles, aber Vieles. Wer weiß schon alles?
 Finde es aber klasse, dass du dein Wissen nicht für dich behälst sondern Anfängern, wie mir, hilfst


----------



## feederbrassen (26. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Es gibt so viele Details, das alles in Schrift und Bild zu bringen ist nen ganzes Buch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jemand derRoutine hat würde einige Fragen die hier immerwieder aufkommen garnicht stellen. 
Von daher finde ich solche Kleinigkeiten wichtig sie erwähnen. 
Einfach deshalb damit sich schneller Erfolge einstellen. 
Sonst wird es schnell frustig und Erfolge eher zufällig.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Nicht alles, aber Vieles. Wer weiß schon alles?
> Finde es aber klasse, dass du dein Wissen nicht für dich behälst sondern Anfängern, wie mir, hilfst



Weil es Quatsch ist, den Kram für sich zu behalten. Am Ende des Tages gewinnt niemand auch nur einen Blumentopf mit dem Angeln und Fische fangen ändert sich in jedem Gewässer von Grund auf her immer.

Was viele Unterschätzen/Unterschlagen:

Das Gewässer muss auch erstmal den Bestand an Fisch haben, um lohnenswert fangen zu können. Ich hab da ein gutes Beispiel zur Hand:

Jemand meint, Schleien fangen ist einfach, weil er jeden Tag 3 bis 4 im Netz hat. Er erklärt, das der Köder keine Rolle spielt, das Futter sowieso nicht. Nur Doof, wenn sein Gewässer von Schleien dominiert wird, du schwer etwas anderes Fangen kannst.

Gleicher Angler an einem See mit sehr kleinem Schleienbestand wird vielleicht keine einzige im ganzen Jahr fangen! Kann er jetzt nicht Angeln? Ist das Gewässer eben durch den Schleienbestand eher schwer zu befischen und die Nadel im Heuhaufen?

Vieles ist einfach Show und viel BLA BLA. Ein richtig erfahrener Angler hat 30Jahre+ auf dem Buckel und versteht Komplexe Zusammenhänge und bewertet gutes Angeln/Erfolg nicht am Fang, sondern den Gegebenheiten.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Jemand derRoutine hat würde einige Fragen die hier immerwieder aufkommen garnicht stellen.
> Von daher finde ich solche Kleinigkeiten wichtig sie erwähnen.
> Einfach deshalb damit sich schneller Erfolge einstellen.
> Sonst wird es schnell frustig und Erfolge eher zufällig.



Ist auch insofern wichtig, weil ich nen Bericht/Artikel übers Feedern von Grundauf schreiben will, da sollten alle Basics untergebracht sein. Gerade solche Diskussionen oder ein einfacher Austausch helfen ja grundsätzlich allen Leuten, außer dem eigentlichen Thema.

Das fehlt auch dem Forum und Angeln allgemein. Wir sind alle immer recht distanziert, was praktisch totaler Blödsinn ist, weil wir uns nichts wegnehmen können, wir gewinnen alle nur dabei.


----------



## Kochtopf (26. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> .
> 
> Es gibt so viele Details, das alles in Schrift und Bild zu bringen ist nen ganzes Buch.



Dann mach, ich würde es kaufen 
Sehr erhellend alles, vielen dank!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*

Ich denke an der Kante entlang könnt ich meinen Futterkorb platzieren. Auf der Spitze, die man leicht sehen kann, wollte ich sitzen. Muss nur noch mitm Gummifisch den Grund abklopfen ob irgendwo arge Hindernisse am Grund sind. Wie weit vom Ufer weg sollte ich angeln? Müssen mindestens 2m sein, sonst häng ich in Pflanzen.


----------



## kozina@live.de (28. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*

Einfrieren..oder rein werfen. Wird eh abgetrieben. Ich nehme Hunde Trockenfutter funktioniert perfekt.

Gesendet von meinem CUBOT_MANITO mit Tapatalk


----------



## thanatos (29. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*

gehe ich am nächsten Tag wieder angeln kommt es in den Kühlschrank,wenn nicht und es ist über 1 Liter wird es eingefroren ,ist es nur ein Rest freut es die Fische in meinem Gartenteich#h


----------



## feederbrassen (29. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*



			
				Vincent_der_Falke;4720443. Wie weit vom Ufer weg sollte ich angeln? Müssen mindestens 2m sein schrieb:
			
		

> Soweit das du eine Kante, Barschberg oder ähnliches gefunden hast


----------



## feederbrassen (29. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*

@Vincent_
Soweit das du eine Kante, Barschberg oder ähnliches gefunden hast


----------



## MarcinD (29. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich denke an der Kante entlang könnt ich meinen Futterkorb platzieren. Auf der Spitze, die man leicht sehen kann, wollte ich sitzen. Muss nur noch mitm Gummifisch den Grund abklopfen ob irgendwo arge Hindernisse am Grund sind. Wie weit vom Ufer weg sollte ich angeln? Müssen mindestens 2m sein, sonst häng ich in Pflanzen.



Das Wasser kenn ich doch. 

Versuch den Futterkorb genau da zu platzieren, wo die Spiegelung der Bäume lichter wird, also da wo die größten Bäume sind (hoffe das versteht man :q ).

Da soll angeblich vom Ausbaggern eine ca. 3-4 m breite Stufe  sein. Du kannst Dich auch zwischen die Spitze (wo Du angeln willst) und Deinem Standpunkt vom Foto setzen (neben der kleinen Birke), dann brauchst nur geradeaus zu werden. ca. 15-20 nach vorne.

UND komm mir am Wochenende nicht in die Quere. Ich sitze wieder in meinem Krautloch. :q:q:q


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (29. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*

   

War gestern da, 4 Angler, beste Stellen belegt . Aber waren nette Kollegen. Vielleicht komme ich dich ja mal besuchen . Wann biste denn da? Wollte Montag morgens 06:00 am Wasser sein 

 Edit: Ja ist verständlich mit der Spiegelung. Sonst frag ich dich am WE nochmal, kannst es mir ja dann zeigen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (29. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*

Falls ich am WE nicht ausm Bett komme 

Hier, oder?


----------



## MarcinD (29. September 2017)

*AW: Lockfutter! Was macht ihr nach dem Angeln damit?*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Falls ich am WE nicht ausm Bett komme
> 
> Hier, oder?



Japp, genau da. Sehe da oft Hechte jagen und wenn ich da mal einen treffe, dann sitze er genau da.
Ich bin da seit April fast jedes Wochenende und wenn ich mal einen (außer mir natürlich) gesehen habe, dann war das eine Außnahme. Normalerweise gehört der See mir. 

War da auch gestern einer an meiner Stelle?

Ich bin wahrscheinlich am Sonntag da. versuche um 4:30-5:00 Uhr aufzuschlagen. Vorausgesetzt ich komme aus dem Bett. :q
Samstag soll regnen und Montag Regen mit Sturmböhen. Beim Feedern nicht so das Problem, aber ich sitze lieber mit Pose am Wasser, da ist Wind eher uncool. Vorallem als Anfänger, den Schnurbögen schonmal zur Weißglut treiben.

Rest wäre besser per pn, nicht dass wir hier noch als Offtopic Spammer beschimpft werden. #d


----------

